
Alphabet revenue climbs 13%, but company warns of slowing ad sales - kediz
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/alphabet-google-q1-2020-earnings-204421431.html
======
sharemywin
"though there have been indications that the firm is undertaking cost-cutting
measures".

Are they going to let people go?

